# FYI



## hman (Aug 15, 2021)

Just a quick FYI for mini-mill owners ... the latest (Sepetmber/October 2021) issue of Home Shop Machinist includes an article on "TLC for the Mini-Mill."  It includes info on improving the gibs and slideways, adding bed wipers and a central lube system, 3D printing covers for the way wipers, and a couple of other topics.

You can order a copy of the magazine from https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/4553


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 16, 2021)

I made way wipers for my Hi torque mini lathe soon after I bought it (2017), it is a necessary  upgrade IMHO, gibs improvement is what I would be interested in , I did what I could with the compound and saddle gibs but I'm always open to new ways .


----------

